# Switching from 3 to GOmo help



## Seric20 (29 Jan 2022)

Hi,
I'm thinking of switching to GoMo. I oen my phone but am on a rolling bill pay with 3 every month. It's not a contract so I can cancel with 30days notice. 
So if changing do I order and activate my GoMo sim first and then cancel or do I give 30days notice now and get my GoMo up and running?
I read somewhere that you can only keep your number if you are on pay as you go otherwise you'll lose it?
So I want to change from 3 to GoMo and keep my number please if anyone knows how. 
Thank you


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jan 2022)

You'll have to check your 3 terms and conditions to see what you need to do to leave them.
You can get your GoMo SIM and get that set up on a new number in parallel and when you're finished with 3 you can port your number over to GoMo.
Any mobile number can be ported/retained, not just pay as you go.

Your phone will need to be unlocked to use it on GoMo so if it's locked to 3 then you'll need to get it unlocked first.








						Joining & getting started - GoMo
					

Find answers to your questions on joining GoMo, moving your number, activating your SIM and managing your order delivery.




					gomo.ie


----------



## Seric20 (29 Jan 2022)

Hi,
Thanks. I used always be bill pay but 3years ago I just bought a new phone myself not tied to anyone sim free and went with the rolling 30day 3 contract. Started off at €30 which was decent at the time but not woth extra charges it can be €40-€45  
Thank you for reply.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2022)

Seric20 said:


> Thanks. I used always be bill pay but 3years ago I just bought a new phone myself not tied to anyone sim free and went with the rolling 30day 3 contract.


Ok, so your phone is almost certainly unlocked for use on any network.


Seric20 said:


> Started off at €30 which was decent at the time but not woth extra charges it can be €40-€45


Bear in mind that GoMo may charge extra for certain "out of bundle" services. But the base price should make it better value for you.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Seric20 (30 Jan 2022)

Hi,
Thanks very much for your replies. Right sure nothing ventured nothing gained. Can't cost more than now  thx


----------



## Frank (26 Feb 2022)

Switched the wife and my personal phones to gomo I would say over a year ago, managed to get the 9.99 on both so very happy.

Same as OP just bought phones outright 

Been very happy wife uses her phone a lot more and the signal is grand. 

Be interesting to see if they go 5g eventually but not worried about that mind

have switched around a bit from eir to virgin to gomo and no problem moving numbers.
Went from bill pays to sim only which is great .


----------



## fayf (26 Feb 2022)

Have had a great experience with Gomo, we have 3 x €9.99 accounts in our house.

My son has been on Gomo for over a year, and has been living in Spain since last August, and has not incurred a single extra charge, the included EU data roaming, is 10gb, and its been enough for him. He also had his phone stolen in December, just before he came home for xmas, we were able to cancel the old sim easily, and get a new one delivered in a few days. The first sim replacement, is free, and its €5 for each replacement after that.

Very happy with the service and the lifetime guaranteed price of €9.99.


----------



## Shirazman (26 Feb 2022)

We have one SIM with GoMo (€9.99 a month) and the other with 48.ie (Three's budget alternative) at €7.99 a month.

Both are reliable, provide excellent value for money, and give us the option of using either the eir network or the Three network, in the event that one is out of service or unsatisfactory for a while.


----------

